# Molly Day Two



## bosscrazyteacher (Aug 9, 2011)

Last night we crated Molly and we had a much better evening. We took her out at 11:00 and she slept crated until 2:30 am. When I took her out at 2:30 she would not go. After 15 minutes I put her back in her crate and she cried for about 15 minutes. Woke back up at 4:30 and took her out where she went pee and poo. Brought her back in her crate and she slept until 7:00 am. Was very pleased with the crate success. 

The next dilemma will be leaving her when we have to go out. Right now we will not leave her for more than two hours on her own. When we go back to school after labour day two weeks out of the month she will be on her own for 8 hours as my husband works shifts. We currently have a potty pad down in the kitchen that feels like grass. We are hoping that by the time we have to go back to work she has figured out to use the grass potty pad and not my entire kitchen floor. Not sure if we are doing the right thing and making potty training more confusing for her?? Any advice from those who have this dilemma before would be greatly appreciated. We are also considering a dog sitter that would come to the house and let her out of her crate but that does get very costly. I would prefer to let her have the kitchen as she would have so much more space during the these days.


----------

